# Shooting the "Bonehead" Forkless "Ocularis" mod



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Great shooting. I like how the vaginal catchbox convulses after every shot.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great shooting brother Leefus. More vids please!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Great shooting. I like how the vaginal catchbox convulses after every shot.


 :rofl:

Great shooting Lee!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting, Lee. Go for the badges!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys.... Stiff as a board, and anxious, but slowly getting my draw, and my eyeballs back..... Had several of those 3 in-a-row groups last night. On a pretty swiftly moving target... A little tooo swift, really.... Gets a little hard too tell if a shot's just luck, or well placed...


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Wishin I could shoot like that.......


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a hardcore little slingshot, I love that thing!

Excellent shooting as well :target:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Mr. P said:


> Wishin I could shoot like that.......


That means a lot, Mr.P! I know you're quite familiar with the method, so this is nice to hear! Thanks man....


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

M.J said:


> That's a hardcore little slingshot, I love that thing!
> 
> Excellent shooting as well :target:


Again... That's really nice to hear... Thanks for stoppin' in!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I keep coming back to this video. Lee that's one badass slingshot bud. And I've said it before,and I'll say it again, you have the coolest most awesome 'shot' there is. What a style man for sure. Your style is like poetry in motion. So smooth and flowing. We need more vids!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

OOps! :banana:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

DougDynasty said:


> I keep coming back to this video. Lee that's one badass slingshot bud. And I've said it before,and I'll say it again, you have the coolest most awesome 'shot' there is. What a style man for sure. Your style is like poetry in motion. So smooth and flowing. We need more vids!!


Thanks Dougy! Should be much smoother though! Hurts just watching if you ask me!hehehe

But I guess If you got a head full of bourbon, and you're into Bukowski, you might find some hint of grace in such a machine!hehehe


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That bonehead forkless fork is bulletproof. I almost feel like a lightsaber should pop out of the top or something. Nice shooting corkh8r.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> That bonehead forkless fork is bulletproof. I almost feel like a lightsaber should pop out of the top or something. Nice shooting corkh8r.
> 
> Be well,
> SF


Thanks Ang! Alas.. no lightsaber, but it does tend to make my "Nanna" pop out!!! :banana: :aahhhh:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nobody smoother, nobody releases faster using Butterfly then Lee. All this with an awesome personality too! Ya just gotta love him! Hi HO SILVA AWAY!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesome shooting Mr Lee~~boy O boy if I could only shoot half the good....but the butter flu scares the H___ Out of me....Oh I have tried

to many hand hit for some reason..I have even ramped or speed bumped the pouch....I have do some with tin foil balls..but as soon as a steel ball

bam hit my hand....I have not given up..just haven't done it for some time is all....I still want to learn too shot a PFS..

May Your Ammo Fly Straight~~~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Omg Gary FlatBand Miller that's the funniest thing ever lol. I'm still laughing hahaha lol. "Hi ho Silva, awwaaaayy" !! Lol dang I wish Ida thought of that. Cracks me up lol


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Nobody smoother, nobody releases faster using Butterfly then Lee. All this with an awesome personality too! Ya just gotta love him! Hi HO SILVA AWAY!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


*Hi HooooOooooH!!!!! Thanks Gary!!!*


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Crazy release as per LeeBert!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Crazy release as per LeeBert!


*Friend!!! :wave:*


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You be baaad with that pickle stick!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting, Lee. Thanks for showing us it's done.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Sure sure awesome video and super sweet slingshot. How is nobody talking bout the credits!!!! That rules!!! The only way it could be better is if he added an extra scene after the credits like in all the Marvel movies! Or maybe an ode to Ferris.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Your video is Inspiring... Shootin laser beams, no drop off at All! Stung my ear a little once and jaw/cheek twice trying to mimic that [email protected] this morning but Seen the speed! Now gotta figure out how to tame it!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Sure sure awesome video and super sweet slingshot. How is nobody talking bout the credits!!!! That rules!!! The only way it could be better is if he added an extra scene after the credits like in all the Marvel movies! Or maybe an ode to Ferris.


Hahaha! Outtakes for sure.... Agreed!

Some quik edit montage of all the best E.R.footage, Links to an online "introduction to auto body repair" course, Maybe even a viewer-interactive game of "What the he[[ did I just hit with that white hot squirrely ball just then?!?!?" hahahaha Great Idea, Matt!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> > Wishin I could shoot like that.......
> ...


Definitely! Keep those vids coming. Love watching them!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Lee you are the smoothest of the smooth! Just watching you shoot and I feel the need to spend long hours stretching the long bands.

And please, keep the camera rolling.

Todd


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Lee you are the smoothest of the smooth! Just watching you shoot and I feel the need to spend long hours stretching the long bands.
> 
> And please, keep the camera rolling.
> 
> Todd


Always feels good to hear when i've managed to impress a sharpshooter like you Todd! Thank you buddy


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Sure sure awesome video and super sweet slingshot. How is nobody talking bout the credits!!!! That rules!!! The only way it could be better is if he added an extra scene after the credits like in all the Marvel movies! Or maybe an ode to Ferris.


Lol I just found out about the credits in marvel films, got to watch them all again.


----------

